# Modification des Themes sur mac os x 10.5



## Prince Samus (27 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

j'aurais un petit problème, j'aurais bien voulu modifier les thèmes de mon bureau. En voulant suivre les instructions du TUTORIAL le problème c'est que les logiciels proposé ne sont pas compatible avec 10.5... je ne sais donc que faire...
si vous auriez un logiciel gratuit si possible sous la main?!
Merci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Mars 2009)

Prince Samus a dit:


> (...)j'aurais bien voulu modifier les thèmes de mon bureau.(...)


Bonsoir,
Qu'entends-tu par là ?
Tu veux parler des icônes, du fond d'écran... ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

On a Magnifique pour le moment en attendant Façade.


----------



## Prince Samus (27 Mars 2009)

Non je parle réellement des thèmes car j'ai des thèmes en .guikit et à vrai dire les logiciels comme shapeshifter ne sont pas compatible avec os x 10.5.
Merci cOrentin je viens de le télécharger. Et comment fait-on par exemple pour avoir le thèmes EYLO (http://www.maxthemes.com) sur os x 10.5?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Ils ne sont tout simplement pas compatibles .


----------



## Prince Samus (27 Mars 2009)

Oh...;-(

Bon très bien.

Merci!


----------



## Prince Samus (4 Mai 2009)

Ah et quelqu'un saurait-il quand ce façade sort? 
J'ai fait le tour de Magnfique...


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Mai 2009)

Prince Samus a dit:


> Ah et quelqu'un saurait-il quand ce façade sort?
> J'ai fait le tour de Magnfique...



Je pense avec Snow Leopard.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Tu as tout faux vu que Snow Leopard a encore modifier ses emplacements pour les thèmes.
Façade est un mythe qui ne sortira jamais AMHA.


----------



## Prince Samus (6 Mai 2009)

Donc en gros on va se taper les mêmes thèmes encore un moment?! Bon ben je m'en vais me faire une raison...

Mais merci


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

Non tu peux les modifier toi même en modifiant le fichier SArtFile.bin .

J'ai posté un lien vers un logiciel pratique pour encoder/décoder ce fichier plus bas sur ce forum !


----------



## Prince Samus (6 Mai 2009)

Ah d'accord, bah je vais regarder tout ça! merci


----------



## Î©mega (13 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, comme ce topic parle des thèmes avec Magnifique j'ai une petite question.
J'ai installer le thème : Mistikons.Dark.1.3.1

Seulement, il y a un soucis, la barre des menus change, mais pas entièrement.

En fait la couleur de la police change elle est blanche, mais le fond est gris très clair au lieu de noir  

Je vous met un screen :
http://www.noelshack.com/uploads/13062009/Image1065341.jpg


Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

As-tu désactivé la transparence de la barre des menus ?

Tu as redémarré ?


----------



## Î©mega (13 Juin 2009)

Euh ou est ce qu'on modifie la transparence de la barre des menus ? 
Et sinon non j'ai pas redémarrer, peut être à cause de ça


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

Dans les Préférences Système -> Bureau et éco. d'écran.


----------



## Î©mega (13 Juin 2009)

Ah 
mais dans les préférences systèmes il n y a plus la section bureau et économiseur d'écran. 
Ma soeur a fait une fausse manip elle a viré le fichier pref.plane
J'ai essayé de savoir si il y avait une solution mais rien  ou alors il faut utiliser pacifist mais j'ai peur de tout perdre sur l'ordi 

Merci quand même, si quelqu'un a une solution pour récupérer la section bureau et économiseur d'écran je le vénère.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

Si ça peut t'aider.


----------



## Î©mega (13 Juin 2009)

MERCI beaucoup !!!! :love:
Maintenant il faut que je le mette à quel endroit ?  ^^


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

/Système/Bibliothèque/PreferencePanes.


----------



## Î©mega (13 Juin 2009)

Ça me dit : une erreur est survenue ( code - 43 )



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------

OMG quel larve je suis :rose: ça marche ! 

ça marche merciiii, infiniment merci, désolé de t'avoir embêter 
MERCI encoreeee !!! :love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

De rien mais ne laisse plus ta soeur aller sur ton Mac et trifouiller les fichiers systèmes.


----------

